# Painting in drum



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

How exactly this technique is called ?

how its made s8 ep11- golf tees - YouTube
4:10

I am looking for information, the construction of the drum. The shape, size, holes, ventilation, heating, programming, mechanics.
Posted 16 May 2011 - 10:43 AM
Report: eG Chocolate and Confectionery Conference 2011 - Pastry & Baking - eG Forums


----------

